# Frontline



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just put Frontline on all dogs and cats and I was thinking....I wonder if this stuff would work on goats? :shrug:
Anybody ever try it?


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I used Canine Advantage on my goats last year, it worked great. I saw mites on one of mine and was freaked out. I looked all over the internet to see if it was okay to use on goats and couldn't find anything. 

Mine were fine, I will probably use it again this year, unless someone has something negative to report!

Robin


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats a good Idea Minelson. I use frontline for my dogs & it works great. 
Why don't you ask the vet you work for & see what he says? I'll ask mine but I don't always do what mine says about goats, not that knowledgeable in goats.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I wish I could use one of those on me to make sure any ticks dont stay!
> 
> Rose


LOL! I think I'm covered in that area from putting it on so many pets at the vet clinic and at home!

Backfourty I will ask the vet...but because a goats metabolism is so different he probably won't know how much to use. But I'll see what he says.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Rose, Your too funny!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> I wish I could use one of those on me to make sure any ticks dont stay!
> 
> Rose



Heehee, a little too late for me, I guess! Wish somebody had thought of that BEFORE I got the stinking Lyme!

ETA: They supposedly have stuff like that for horses, so why not a goat?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I used it on a deer once, and it worked. But I would not use it on an animal producing food. It goes into the body, and comes out the oils in the coat, it doesn't stay topical. 

My goat never get ticks! Maybe if I ate tree bark and leaves all day I wouldn't either.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I've mentioned on this forum before- last week as a matter of fact- that at a recent goat seminar, a vet said that using Frontline on goats works well when dealing with mites on the legs.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

after frustration with biting lice I started using adams flea and tick spray instead of the powder. it seems like very little of the lice dust makes it onto the goat and it doesn't work. I would be very much interested in how a topical 'topline' product would work for my meat breeding stock.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My goats haven't had a problem with ticks, either. Yet.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

At one time we had a problem with ticks on the bucks due to them going into the neighbors woods and the vet said it was fine to use the dog flea and tick stuff on the boys but not on the girls as they give milk and raise kids.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think some of us were asking for a tick problem but if it would work for lice & the biting mites.
My goats have never had fleas or ticks either but there have been so many folks on here lately with the mites & lice problems just was thinking it might help. You wouldn't need to do it but maybe every other month or 2 if it would work.
My goats see me coming with the dust or spray & I have to corner them to get it on them, then you should see me try to catch the rest, one by one........Funny site I'm sure.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

At Walmart, they have in a green bottle "Sergeant's Natural Defence" tick spray for dogs. It works very well on lice. Not sure about mites, I've never had those.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I asked the vet today what he thought and he just gave me the "another crazy goat question?" look. But he did say that it would be safe to use and the goats metabolism wouldn't have anything to do with it because it only goes skin deep and not into the bloodstream.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

minelson
Thanks. My buck is covered up with ticks..I did find a spray that works ok but great to know of another option.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

lamoncha lover and now Frontline is sold over the counter so if you know you goats aproxamite wieght you could use it. 
Good to know, I think it's a good idea if it will work for lice & /or mites, & won't go into there blood or harm them, it's better than chasing them around with a spray bottle or at least I bet they'll think so.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know if it will work on mites though...it doesn't mention mites on the box. Just says fleas, ticks and lice. But you would think that mites would be the same kind of crappy, creepy crawler!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure, but there's alot of smart folks on this goat forum, someone will jump in here that knows I bet.


----------

